# Rx 2/3 VS minikin 150w



## MoneymanVape (16/8/16)

Considering buying on of these as my next mod. 
What yiu guys think. Im leaning more towards the minikin.


----------



## Yiannaki (16/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Considering buying on of these as my next mod.
> What yiu guys think. Im leaning more towards the minikin.



Tough choice, i like the look of the 2/3 when in dual battery mode. You might want to hold out though or rather go for the 2/3 seeing as the Minkin 2 is now available on pre order from Asmodus, so it should be releasing soon-ish..


----------



## MoneymanVape (16/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Tough choice, i like the look of the 2/3 when in dual battery mode. You might want to hold out though or rather go for the 2/3 seeing as the Minkin 2 is now available on pre order from Asmodus, so it should be releasing soon-ish..


Wat woundering aswel. Would like to know how the minikin 2 sits in your pocket tho


----------



## Scouse45 (16/8/16)

Love the minikin so small so tidy fits so easy in the pocket I owned an rx and much prefer the minikin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fydo (16/8/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Love the minikin so small so tidy fits so easy in the pocket I owned an rx and much prefer the minikin.



I agree with you. Had a rx for a while but found it a problem carrying around everywhere. In the start I didn't mind but as time went by I found it a problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (16/8/16)

Loved the power and strength of the rx but I needed to carry it around and it sucked. Minkin is so tidy and small. And really powerful! I like the look of the rx 2/3 but it's still gonna b awkward in the pocket


----------



## Fydo (16/8/16)

Totally agree I find the minikin perfect with power for me as I don't Vape so high watts on a daily basis. 
To be honest at the end of the day preference plays a massive part and I prefer the minikin. @MoneymanVape go into a store that sells both and see with size and if they allow you Vape of both if they have in store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (16/8/16)

I've owned both the rx200 and rx200s as well as 2 minikins and I am honestly say the Minikin is in a class of its own. The power ,build quality ,ease of use and battery life is amazing. I'd say Minikin hands down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (16/8/16)

RX2/3 for me all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/16)

brotiform said:


> RX2/3 for me all day


I am in the boat at the moment. Using a Koopor Plus, have a theorem and a Limitless RDTA and looking for a second mod going forward.

The Koopor Plus is heavy as hell, and not comfy in pocket. Do you have an RX2/3? What are the pros of it over an Fuchai for example?

I love the display and the colours on the RX, looking at a RedBlack with 2 batts for now, if I need more I will get a set of 3 for the mod.

Any advice you can afford?


----------



## skola (16/8/16)

Hey,
I had the RX2/3 for a weekend and I have the minikin 150w.
RX2/3 for a reliable, tested chip. Especially for TC. I'm assuming it's the same chip as the RX200s.
Minikin for form factor and weight.
RX 2/3 is quite awkward to hold in dual battery mode in my opinion and Minikin doesn't handle TC well.
If you not going to use TC, go with the minikin.

What about the IPV6x? great form factor and Yihi is a reliable chip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/8/16)

Is the Minikin v1.5 firmware upgradeable?


----------



## Caramia (16/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am in the boat at the moment. Using a Koopor Plus, have a theorem and a Limitless RDTA and looking for a second mod going forward.
> 
> The Koopor Plus is heavy as hell, and not comfy in pocket. Do you have an RX2/3? What are the pros of it over an Fuchai for example?
> 
> ...


I love the Fooksie (even over the Minikin), it is super portable, lovely battery life. 
Hubby and I were not at all impressed with the RX200S's battery life (3 married LG H2, always charged externally), it actually was no better than the Fooksie.
The Minikin is even better at power management.
Personally, the new RX 2/3 just looks like it was only chopped to conform, and not too much thought was put into design...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (16/8/16)

I have no issues with battery life on either of my RX200S' , one with Samsung 25Rs and the other with LG HG2s. I vape both of them at 75w all day and from turning on at 5:30am , one is on 72% and the other at 91% battery life remaining. 

I am a Rolo fanboi of note. In fact I got a new Minikin 1.5 with a new Tornado Nano and I've never used it , opened it , set it up , handed to my wife and it became hers LOL.


----------



## MoneymanVape (16/8/16)

skola said:


> Hey @boxerulez
> I had the RX2/3 for a weekend and I have the minikin 150w.
> RX2/3 for a reliable, tested chip. Especially for TC. I'm assuming it's the same chip as the RX200s.
> Minikin for form factor and weight.
> ...


Use vw most of the time. And yes more for carrying around and form and bat life for me


----------



## Igno (16/8/16)

RX 2/3 for me, in dual battery mode is actually quite compact and comfortable in the pocket as well. Perfect for going out or driving, combined with my limitless plus, WINNER!


----------

